

iTunes is crap, even Apple thinks so - smalera
http://qz.com/441111/i-hate-itunes-and-i-think-apple-does-too/

======
chmaynard
Please use the original title. You can express your opinion in a comment.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

